# Feedback on Some Breeds



## cattlecait (Jan 27, 2011)

We were debating on what breeds of sheep to get when we go back to Michigan next year, and have settled on a few but we don't know anyone who's had them. We want some info from folks who have actually had them. There's a really good handspinner market back home and a great market for meat lambs, so that's pretty much what we're aiming for besides registered breeding stock.
 - California Reds
 - Black Welsh Mountain
 - Ile de France
Also how irrational would it be to actively raise two or three different breeds? Would it get too chaotic?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I only have knowledge of one breed you mentioned...the Ile de France.  My friends have a sheep farm and have quite a few of them. They're a great, hardy, meaty breed. I'd definitely recommend them.  I don't know much about the other breeds, because I personally haven't ever seen them.  There's a farm w/ Black Welsh Mountain sheep near me, but I've never seen them or been to the farm.  

You can definitely run 2 or 3 breeds together. The only time it will be more work is breeding season. If you want to keep purebreds you'd just have to have separate pastures for each breed.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Michigan....I only have the one breed...Scottish Blackface....I sell wool to hand spinners and weavers in the Spring.  Lambing starts in 3 weeks....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2011)

RustyDHart those are some beautiful sheep.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks baymule...other photos are shown of my Scottish Blackface under their thread here on BYH....


----------



## dkosh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping a couple different breeds is no problem and like aggieterpkatie stated breeding season is the only time we pay particular care of who is with who  
I'm not familiar with the breeds you mentioned we have 2 groups of pure breds. Dorset and Tunis. We do both pure and we also cross them for a nice cross for freezer meat. Tunis is my favorite however. I do have some shetlands for fun too. They seem to talk alot though. Have fun!


----------

